# Advancing classical training to compensate?



## EternalAspirer (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello. A while back I posted here fairly regularly under a different user name, and found it to be one of the most enjoyable online experiences I have ever had the pleasure of joining. The times have changed, and now I find it well to start anew with this username. Forgive this discourse, I found it necessary. 
Anyway, I have had approximately 8 years of training in fairly classical TSD, and achieved the rank of 2nd dan. I had a lull in which I did next to no training, but as of recent (6 months or so), I have once again delved into the depths of training. I now train in two places. One is a local aikido dojo, more properly aikijujitsu. The other is a free association of martial artists and other interested parties who have gathered from various backgrounds to learn and study. Formally the primary art is Bahl Soo Shim Jang, created by the Dojang owner and Grand Master. However, because of our mix of students from varied backgrounds, and our general martial arts philosophy and outlook, we teach each other multiple forms of MA. The practicians of these arts mix and mingle them, creating their own unique styles. Of course, we all have our strengths and weaknesses in specific areas.
Now, my closest competitor and greatest rival (not to mention friend) at this dojang happens to be very experienced and naturally skilled at close quarters, jeet kun do style fighting, as well as tang soo do, though he less prefers it, I think. 
At the moment, his skills are superior to mine, and I find myself at a loss when sparring him. Because of the method he uses to fight, I generally respond by fighting similarly. I have the hand speed necessary, but I don't have the hand grappling technique perfected. But here is where we get to the meat of my question (sorry for having delayed so long in getting there).
Do you think I would stand to gain by increasing my classical TSD knowledge?
I find that TSD fits me well, I have the power necessary for it, and a good body type, not to mention that most of my training lies in that area. However, my training stopped rather abruptly not long after I reached my 2nd dan. I can't escape the feeling that I felt just short of reaching great things. Of course, since then, I've learnt much about the more practical areas of fighting, and of other styles, etc. But I still feel that there are areas and methods left to be unlocked for me in classical TSD. Should I pursue this venue in hopes that it will make me a better fighter? Or should I stick with training mainly in this new way of fighting, as it may be more brutally practical?
I am uncertain, and I would appreciate advice.
Thanks so much.


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Sep 5, 2008)

"Bahl soo shim jang?" What're the hangul characters for that? Not that I speak Korean, but someone here could probably translate. To me, it says "Foot hand heart." 

Anyway, I'd say go for it, but watch what you mean by "classical." Go for a place that says "traditional." If you want to work on your techniques, no doubt about it, go for a traditional school. You might also ask the sa bom nim/kyo sa nim if they do a lot of ho sin sul, since you seem to be interested in increasing your grappling ability. 

If it's _just_ grappling you want to work on, though, or you can't find a good TSD school around, you could always step up your aikijujitsu training. TSD is a pretty broad martial art; we do a lot of everything, from punching and kicking to grappling and wrist breaking (depending on school); go for what you want to learn. 

But I still always recommend more traditional TSD training  

Tang Soo!


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 5, 2008)

If you know the Hanja, I'd be really interested in seeing that also.  In straight Hangul, it is probably going to be pretty difficult to translate.


----------



## EternalAspirer (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks, JT. I guess I pretty much already figured that it would be best for me, I just wanted confirmation from experienced sources before delving into it in earnest.
Also, I'm going to look into the origins of that name. You have me intrigued.


----------

